# Ausschreibung Einzelkämpfer 2013



## Marko S (6. August 2013)

Einzelkämpfer 2013

Auch in 2013 starten wir wieder das einzige MTB Einzelzeitfahren in Ellrich am Harz.
Termin ist der 14.09.2013 am Waldbad in Ellrich.
Wie im letzten Jahr veranstalten wir auch für unsere kleinen ein Kinder-Rennen.
Die Anmeldung für unser Rennen wird in den nächsten Tagen freigeschaltet.

Alle weiteren Infos unter:
http://harzracing.blogspot.de/

oder auf Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Harz-Racing-eV/143692485695591



 

 

Wie immer mit Startrampe





Alle Anfragen im Forum bitte hier stellen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647106

Euer Harz- Racing e.V.


----------



## Marko S (18. August 2013)

Der Einzelkämpfer 2013 findet leider in diesem Jahr nicht statt!

Es sind organisatorische Gründe die uns dazu zwingen das Rennen abzusagen.

Wir wollen aber auch in diesem Jahr noch ein Rennen veranstalten, hier sind aber noch einige Organisatorische Fragen zu klären weitere Info´s folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (19. September 2013)

Leider mussten wir ja den Einzelkämpfer in Ellrich in diesem Jahr absagen.
So ganz ohne Rennen zu veranstalten, wollen wir das Jahr aber nicht vorübergehen lassen.
Deshalb laden wir alle Freunde des Vereins und natürlich auch alle anderen Sportbegeisterten dazu ein, die
Radsportsaison gemeinsam mit uns am 12.Oktober bei einem Herbstmarathon in Sülzhayn ausklingen zu lassen.
Weitere Infos und die Anmeldung findet ihr auf der Homepage unter http://x-guides.de/harzracing/#!herbst-marathon/

Strecke:
ca. 8,5 km langer Rundkurs
Marathonstrecke kurz ca. 26 km- 3 Runden: Start 10.00 Uhr
Marathonstrecke lang ca. 60 km- 7 Runden: Start 10.15 Uhr





Euer Harz- Racing e.V.


----------

